# Zygoma/jaw reduction changes



## Madambutterfly89

Has anyone had zygoma/jaw reduction and find that not only they had skin laxity but the look of their eyes has changed? Meaning, my eyes used to be framed by my cheekbones and gave an allure to them...after reduction, it looks sad and an illusion of being pulled down?
I can't wear false lashes anymore because it just seems empty and off.

I hate to say this but I'm pretty devasted I did this. I feel like I'll be spending the rest of my life trying to find ways to tighten my skin and get the look to my eyes back. Honestly, every surgeon has their aesthetics and techniques but none are 100% sure and confident how things will turn out-
A lot has to do with luck-but most importantly, sometimes staying natural is the way to go.


----------



## SassyQT

Surgery is a huge gamble, there's a 50/50 chance you don't like the effects. Always stop and think long and hard before going through surgery. But don't despair a lot of Korean celebrities look great after zygoma reduction because they do a facelift afterwards. Check out  bongqiuqiu a Singaporean blogger who has pictures of her zygoma reduction & facelift before and after on her blog. I read somewhere doctors can't push the cheekbones back out, so another option is for doctors to place cheekbone implants.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

The funny thing is, even if I get a lift, it won't be long lasting due to the lost of support. Possible making my face look more flat. Implants has a chance for migration, infection and looking chipmunk like and unnatural. If you notice, most these girls who get zygoma reduction, always look better before surgery. 
This surgery only looks good in photos but not in real life. 
 Surgeons really need to be honest about skin laxity and the changes in the eyes. 
There was an article of some Korean clinics that were caught using photoshopped photos or allegedly,  hiring models (who never had surgery at the clinic) Used to promote the clinic. Some of these places hire agency to write up glowing reviews. If you want plastic surgery, you really need to ask advice from somebody who doesn't have any monetary interests. I hope my experience help anyone whose thinking about zygoma and jaw. For someone whose been through it--it's really not worth the changes...but you never know until you actually do it :/


----------



## Madambutterfly89

If anyone can recommend a reputable and skilled surgeon for a facelift or fat transfer to the cheeks please let me know. I guess I have to take risks--I know facelift will cause some scarring and possible hair lost so I don't know if an endoscopic midface or cheek lift will work? If anyone has gone through this please shed some insight. Thank you...


----------



## SassyQT

I agree Madamebutterfly, we should all be careful with facial contouring since once the bone is gone. There's no way to get it back. Most surgeons recommend zygoma reduction with V-line just to get more money. Unless your cheekbone is protruding way past the side of your face. You probably don't need zygoma reduction. But take heart, face lifts with a good doctor should last ten years. Check out this amazing smaslift post's pictures. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-moms-smaslift-post-op-review-1-month.963266/


----------



## Madambutterfly89

SassyQT said:


> I agree Madamebutterfly, we should all be careful with facial contouring since once the bone is gone. There's no way to get it back. Most surgeons recommend zygoma reduction with V-line just to get more money. Unless your cheekbone is protruding way past the side of your face. You probably don't need zygoma reduction. But take heart, face lifts with a good doctor should last ten years. Check out this amazing smaslift post's pictures. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-moms-smaslift-post-op-review-1-month.963266/



Facelift may help with the soft tissue but it actually makes the face looking flatter because there's no upper face contour. You might need to replace it with fat grafting at the same time. I went from attractive to being an invisible freak with this surgery.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

I consulted with a few surgeons. Some said it's not worth pushing the bone back out and some tells me it's possible. I don't know what to believe. I had one surgeon go as far as wanting to do a coronal  incision across the head and pull my face down and reposition the bones and pull my muscle up at the same time. That sounds so invasive and barbaric to me.  I don't think it's hit that point where I would do something like that


----------



## SassyQT

Oh no that's too complex, a facelift would last ten years and should pull up & tighten your muscles, tissue and skin for that Korean celebrity look. But  where did you get your zygoma reduction? Have you contacted them and told them you're not satisfied and see if they'll give a revision?


----------



## Madambutterfly89

SassyQT said:


> Oh no that's too complex, a facelift would last ten years and should pull up & tighten your muscles, tissue and skin for that Korean celebrity look. But  where did you get your zygoma reduction? Have you contacted them and told them you're not satisfied and see if they'll give a revision?


I don't know if you saw my Ct scan in another thread--my cheekbones have diff shapes but I never noticed it that much until I had this surgery. In hindsight I should've be just reduced the more prom cheekbone or just left it alone. I enclosed my Ct scan so you can better understand. You can see the left cheekbones (circled in red) is a few mm lower--but even a few mm makes such a difference. When I pull my skin up its more obvious that the bone sits lower.


----------



## SassyQT

Your Ct scans look quite good actually, it doesn't seemed botched at all. If anything all your red circle seems to indicate is slightly more bone than the other side. But it'll hardly be noticeable with your soft tissue over it. Can you post a picture, with your eyes blocked out? Then we might see the issue you're describing better. It is hard for anyone to give an opinion without seeing a face image.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Yes skin covers the skull but when you have fat, skin and muscle shifting downwards causing changes to your eyes bc the skin is falls down without the arch support--There's shadow,  hallowness,  skin laxity and assymetry that you can't see from a Ct scan. If you have a certain scale of face--reducing width will elonagate it. Hope that helps.


----------



## SassyQT

So it's not a botched job from the surgeon you went too. You aren't angry or upset at him. And none of us can give advice just based on the CT scans. All it shows is slight asymmetry. Everyone has asymmetry in our faces, the only way we can comment or give you advice is to see a picture of the zygoma reduction results.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

I have pain in my jaw  and 2 gaps in my cheekbone  that I need to fill with bone graft from my hip bone but revision is expensive which I don't have at his time and my bone healing  is poor.

Ct scan and in person is def diff. I'm here to hear about other experiences on how they fix their issues.. notice I never mention surgeon/clinic. Keeping  my post on how to fix some of these issues and gaining insight.  Not everyone wants to broadcast their face on PF. Thank you


----------



## SassyQT

Again, you can post the same CT scans in ten different posts and no one has commented because they can't comment on slight asymmetry (which everyone has). Also, stop begging to see other people's pictures. They probably want to keep their face private too. You're welcome.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

I never beg anyone for their photo. I ask one member if they were willing to share--if not, that's cool because I respect their privacy.

Again, Ct scan is very different then in person. Thats ok if no one can give advice based on my Ct scan--but it was worth the try. It's good to  learn from people who has been through the same thing.


----------



## l0vem3

If you're looking to build the bone back out, there's a clinic called H Plastic Surgery (with website called 3D Fit) in South Korea. Dr. Baek Jung Hwan uses his tech to 3D print a model of the part of your skull you wish to augment and then uses bone cement materials or PMMA to make a custom implant that fits exactly onto your bone. You can watch some of his cases on his Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6d8i9WwIkm161ueFyVU2PA/videos

This is for if you want your bone structure back. From some of the videos, with a pre-surgery CT scan he can mold a custom bone cement implant that will resemble your old bone structure very closely. 

From my research (I'm looking to consult with him in July/August to fix some repercussions from corrective jaw surgery), the soft tissue changes won't be as predictable though. Especially in the cheek bone area. Just because you add the bone back, doesn't mean any sagging will be lifted. It might, but there's no guarantee. Because an implant will push the soft tissue and skin laterally, not upwards.

Soft tissue changes might have to be dealt with fat grafting or a cheeklift of some sort.


----------



## l0vem3

Dr. Baek Jung Hwan also does hydroxyapatite cheekbone implants for patients with non union. The material is supposed to promote bone growth. If you don't want to augment the shape, then I think he can mold one onto your 3D printed cheekbone model without adding much projection at all.

But because 3D printing is expensive, I assume his procedures would also be expensive. 

I don't have a consultation planned with him just yet, but if you are interested I can help you know more about it when the time comes. It is a bit harder because the clinic has like virtually no international marketing and I don't even think there's a translator there.


----------



## ummmbrownies

I'm sorry about what you're going through. I had jaw reduction too and it was unsuccessful. Please don't waste your time talking to people that doesn't know what they're talking about and shows no respect and empathy. You don't have to post your face pic here. I'm not a professional, but I've viewed a lot of CT scans while doing research. I do see your left zygoma is lower, and yes, a few mm definitely makes a noticeable difference. I don't mean to hurt your feelings, but the location of your osteotomy is different on both sides, the osteotomy on the left side is too far outward, and the gap is very wide. If you are ever going under the knife again, I think you should bring your zygoma gap closer. Please don't do bone grafting, it has the highest rate of bone resorption.


----------



## puppyt6

there is actually a gap between the front cheek fractures on both sides. They didn’t secure the front bones well. This is why the gap is formed, which is from bone resorption. This explains why your face has the droopy effect.
The back wasn’t secured well enough either and luckily bone resorption hasn’t occurred yet.
Sorry if this makes you feel bad, it’s better to point it out to you so you won’t be fooled by those doctors... if they say it looks fine, I’m sure they just find excuses to not admit their fault.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

The gap i believe is due to a wedge of bone being removed in order to push the bone inward.

I might have to take bone graft from hip or skull in order to fill the gaps and try to widen the bone back out again.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Don't worry about making me feel bad. I already know there's an issue with how my surgery was done. Thank you for your input.


----------



## puppyt6

Madambutterfly89 said:


> The gap i believe is due to a wedge of bone being removed in order to push the bone inward.
> 
> I might have to take bone graft from hip or skull in order to fill the gaps and try to widen the bone back out again.


i understand why they removed partial of the front bone. But the right technique is to secure them closely still with pins, not with a gap like that. If it was done right, the cheek would still be reduced and the skin would actually be pulled upward, thus making your skin tighter.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Unfortunately, my surgeon wasn't honest about his skills and has left me to fiend for myself. I won't get deep into details but there's an underlying corruption to all of this. 

At this point I'm not 100% certain how I'll be able to fix this or who to trust for revision. I pray that I'll  be able to get my confidence back and go on with life.


----------



## puppyt6

Madambutterfly89 said:


> Unfortunately, my surgeon wasn't honest about his skills and has left me to fiend for myself. I won't get deep into details but there's an underlying corruption to all of this.
> 
> At this point I'm not 100% certain how I'll be able to fix this or who to trust for revision. I pray that I'll  be able to get my confidence back and go on with life.


I’m sorry this happened to you and I don’t know that much korean to research more into this topic. Like they mentioned above, it seems like Dr. Baek from H clinic does more revisions. Just YouTube him and you’ll see many videos about fixing poor cheekbone/ jaw reduction procedures.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Thank you. I would have gone to him but unfortunately I don't speak the language well.


----------



## pear orange

@Madambutterfly89 , I'm sorry this happened to you. Have you considered fixing the zygoma with titanium screws so there is no gap, and full face fat graft first before bone grafting? Facial fat can lift sagging skin. And also SMAS facelift. I have read of people's experience doing these procedures to correct sagging after bone reduction surgeries, and it seems successful.
Bone grafting seems like a gamble, as others have said , it can push the skin and soft tissue laterally instead of upwards, and it ended not helping the sagging at all. It might be best to consider bone augmentation as a last resort.

Please don't feel discouraged by some rude comments here. They have not experienced what you went through and therefore don't have the right to judge


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Hi pear. 

In order to fix my gap, I would need bone graft. Unless, I reduce my cheekbones even more to close the gap-which would be aesthetically unpleasing and further the sagging. I should've never had the surgery when my surgeon requested I take X-rays rather then a full face Ct scan. I honestly don't feel like he even looked at them but operated blindly. The cut in my cheekbones are uneven and he almost hit my nerve along my jaw. There was just no surgical planning and care going into it. He winged it and it shows.


----------



## pear orange

Madambutterfly89 said:


> Hi pear.
> 
> In order to fix my gap, I would need bone graft. Unless, I reduce my cheekbones even more to close the gap-which would be aesthetically unpleasing and further the sagging. I should've never had the surgery when my surgeon requested I take X-rays rather then a full face Ct scan. I honestly don't feel like he even looked at them but operated blindly. The cut in my cheekbones are uneven and he almost hit my nerve along my jaw. There was just no surgical planning and care going into it. He winged it and it shows.



Oh sorry I had not considered that aspect when making the suggestion. It looks like bone grafting is the way to go then. I wish you the best of luck for your revision


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Thank you for you kind words. I will take your suggestions before attempting anything invasive-appreciate your input


----------



## zz111

Which clinic did you initially go to?


----------



## zz111

Which clinic did you initially go to?


----------



## Plasticaddict

Hi All

i had the same issue. i went for 2x zygoma reduction in Seoul, my face did looked smaller, but at the same time i noticed my cheeks become flatter. So i went to have cheekbone implant with Dr Oh at REGEN, unfortunately the result is not what i want. Whenever i smile, the implant went sideways instead of protruding front-out. And when i laughed, my face feels tight. So after a year, i went to another clinic to have it removed, and did threadlift and fat grafting on my cheeks. But sadly, it did not help. Now almost 1 year, i noticed my face start to droop abit, and my cheeks is very flat. I think perhaps the threadlift has gone. 

Would greatly appreciate if anyone who faced similar prob, went to a good clinic and found solution to this, please share ur experience. Thank u!


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Plasticaddict said:


> Hi All
> 
> i had the same issue. i went for 2x zygoma reduction in Seoul, my face did looked smaller, but at the same time i noticed my cheeks become flatter. So i went to have cheekbone implant with Dr Oh at REGEN, unfortunately the result is not what i want. Whenever i smile, the implant went sideways instead of protruding front-out. And when i laughed, my face feels tight. So after a year, i went to another clinic to have it removed, and did threadlift and fat grafting on my cheeks. But sadly, it did not help. Now almost 1 year, i noticed my face start to droop abit, and my cheeks is very flat. I think perhaps the threadlift has gone.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate if anyone who faced similar prob, went to a good clinic and found solution to this, please share ur experience. Thank u!





Hey PLastic surgery addict,

You had cheekbones reduction done twice? 

Or did you mean-you had cheekbone reduction, then went back for cheek implants? 

Did Dr. Oh use silicone malar or submalar cheek implants? 

Have you though about custom cheek implants?

Maybe talk to a cranialfacial surgeon about using an interpostional bone graft to help with your cheekbones? 

I hope you find a solution. I'm dealing with the same issues for a few years now-really hope to have my life back.


----------



## Plasticaddict

Madambutterfly89 said:


> Hey PLastic surgery addict,
> 
> You had cheekbones reduction done twice?
> 
> Or did you mean-you had cheekbone reduction, then went back for cheek implants?
> 
> Did Dr. Oh use silicone malar or submalar cheek implants?
> 
> Have you though about custom cheek implants?
> 
> Maybe talk to a cranialfacial surgeon about using an interpostional bone graft to help with your cheekbones?
> 
> I hope you find a solution. I'm dealing with the same issues for a few years now-really hope to have my life back.



I had cheekbone reduction twice in total, at a small clinic and at Regen. 
I think is submalar implants, i remember the implant is white, round and 'pop upwards'. But i dont know why the implant move to the side whenever i smile or laugh. 
Have u consult any doctor in seoul about your issue?


----------



## Plasticaddict

l0vem3 said:


> If you're looking to build the bone back out, there's a clinic called H Plastic Surgery (with website called 3D Fit) in South Korea. Dr. Baek Jung Hwan uses his tech to 3D print a model of the part of your skull you wish to augment and then uses bone cement materials or PMMA to make a custom implant that fits exactly onto your bone. You can watch some of his cases on his Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6d8i9WwIkm161ueFyVU2PA/videos
> 
> This is for if you want your bone structure back. From some of the videos, with a pre-surgery CT scan he can mold a custom bone cement implant that will resemble your old bone structure very closely.
> 
> From my research (I'm looking to consult with him in July/August to fix some repercussions from corrective jaw surgery), the soft tissue changes won't be as predictable though. Especially in the cheek bone area. Just because you add the bone back, doesn't mean any sagging will be lifted. It might, but there's no guarantee. Because an implant will push the soft tissue and skin laterally, not upwards.
> 
> Soft tissue changes might have to be dealt with fat grafting or a cheeklift of some sort.


Hi

im flying off to seoul next week. Been trying to find H plastic surgery contact. Do u have their email or kakao ID?

Thank you


----------



## l0vem3

Plasticaddict said:


> Hi
> 
> im flying off to seoul next week. Been trying to find H plastic surgery contact. Do u have their email or kakao ID?
> 
> Thank you




I think their kakaotalk username is in Korean so you'll have to copy and paste it.
*H 성형외과*

Please do share your experience with us if you do end up having a consult as I'm interested in consulting with them as well.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Plasticaddict said:


> I had cheekbone reduction twice in total, at a small clinic and at Regen.
> I think is submalar implants, i remember the implant is white, round and 'pop upwards'. But i dont know why the implant move to the side whenever i smile or laugh.
> Have u consult any doctor in seoul about your issue?



I think the reason it moved to the side is bc the surgeon didn't use screws to prevent implants from moving or shifting.


----------



## coco94

Hi all, I’m doing research into cheek reduction because it was one of the things recommended to me based on one online consult. I was wondering what lead to everyone on here to decide to go ahead with the surgery? Were you desperate? Did you have 100% faith in your doctor? I’m really sorry to hear about the experiences on here but I really do believe things will work out for you all. I’m very scared to make the same mistake.


----------



## iiibbystar

Madambutterfly89 said:


> Hi pear.
> 
> In order to fix my gap, I would need bone graft. Unless, I reduce my cheekbones even more to close the gap-which would be aesthetically unpleasing and further the sagging. I should've never had the surgery when my surgeon requested I take X-rays rather then a full face Ct scan. I honestly don't feel like he even looked at them but operated blindly. The cut in my cheekbones are uneven and he almost hit my nerve along my jaw. There was just no surgical planning and care going into it. He winged it and it shows.




I consulted with a craniofacial surgeon who also advised to use bone grafts to fill in the gap and reverse the zygoma reduction to bring the frame back to my face. Have you found a solution similar? I think i'm going to go ahead with this procedure.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

iiibbystar said:


> I consulted with a craniofacial surgeon who also advised to use bone grafts to fill in the gap and reverse the zygoma reduction to bring the frame back to my face. Have you found a solution similar? I think i'm going to go ahead with this procedure.




The only thing with bone graft is it’s unpredictable. Bone graft can reasorbed a bit. I consulted with almost all cranialfacial surgeon. DM me and we can chat more.


----------



## Felinabebe

Search for endotine ribbon, it Will give your tissue place to hang


----------



## pepperyspice

Where was this surgery done?


----------



## soyamilk

Hi all, I had zygoma reduction and deeply regret the results. I am desperately searching for ways to reverse this. I spoke to Dr Lee at The Face Dental and he said it’s possible to push (rotate) it back out to create more volume in the front of the face. Does anyone have more information regarding this or any experience in this? Thank you.


----------



## soyamilk

Madambutterfly89 said:


> Has anyone had zygoma/jaw reduction and find that not only they had skin laxity but the look of their eyes has changed? Meaning, my eyes used to be framed by my cheekbones and gave an allure to them...after reduction, it looks sad and an illusion of being pulled down?
> I can't wear false lashes anymore because it just seems empty and off.
> 
> I hate to say this but I'm pretty devasted I did this. I feel like I'll be spending the rest of my life trying to find ways to tighten my skin and get the look to my eyes back. Honestly, every surgeon has their aesthetics and techniques but none are 100% sure and confident how things will turn out-
> A lot has to do with luck-but most importantly, sometimes staying natural is the way to go.



I’m so sorry you are experiencing this madambutterfly89! I could have written the exact same post. My eyes have definitely changed since zygoma reduction. They look somewhat hollow and lifeless. I’m so depressed.


----------



## o_0h

This thread is seriously making me reconsider cheekbone reduction. I have prominent cheekbones but one is super prominent and larger than the other. I only want that one reduced slightly to be the same size as the other, I hope this is doable. Can you guys share the clinics where you had a bad experience with? That way people will know to avoid them. Of course, only if you are comfortable doing so. Thanks for sharing your experiences


----------



## soyamilk

Please don’t do it. I regret it everyday  my cheekbones wasn’t even protruding - I had lost weight so my temples and cheeks looked hollow. I made the drastic decision to go under the knife and it was the biggest mistake of my life. I should have just got a fat graft. I now spend all of my time researching how to undo this mess. It’s consumed me. I hope someone can learn from my terrible mistake.


----------



## soyamilk

o_0h said:


> This thread is seriously making me reconsider cheekbone reduction. I have prominent cheekbones but one is super prominent and larger than the other. I only want that one reduced slightly to be the same size as the other, I hope this is doable. Can you guys share the clinics where you had a bad experience with? That way people will know to avoid them. Of course, only if you are comfortable doing so. Thanks for sharing your experiences


I will PM you the clinic I went to. They were completely unethical and pushed surgeries that I did not need.


----------



## iiibbystar

soyamilk said:


> Please don’t do it. I regret it everyday  my cheekbones wasn’t even protruding - I had lost weight so my temples and cheeks looked hollow. I made the drastic decision to go under the knife and it was the biggest mistake of my life. I should have just got a fat graft. I now spend all of my time researching how to undo this mess. It’s consumed me. I hope someone can learn from my terrible mistake.


I understand your pain so well. This is exactly what I've been going through for over a year. For all the girls out there, please be careful with zygoma reduction or any bone reduction surgery. It's not worth the risks. There's sagging, nerve damage, so much more they dont tell you. It doesn't just take 6 months to recover but YEARS. You have to be sure 100% you'll like the outcome because it's impossible to reverse.


----------



## o_0h

iiibbystar said:


> I understand your pain so well. This is exactly what I've been going through for over a year. For all the girls out there, please be careful with zygoma reduction or any bone reduction surgery. It's not worth the risks. There's sagging, nerve damage, so much more they dont tell you. It doesn't just take 6 months to recover but YEARS. You have to be sure 100% you'll like the outcome because it's impossible to reverse.



Yeah I'm leaning against zygoma now - I just wanted to fix asymmetry and reduce one cheekbone to be the same size as the other. I do have actually *really* prominent cheekbones (I'm ethnically 100% Korean so we're talking big lol, think of those before pics of Korean patients that a lot of these clinics use). I've seen results from people who got cheekbones reduced where they already have really small cheekbones to start with (like Sunnydahye on youtube). But it sounds like the risk might not be worth it after all.

I really do want to get at least my mandibles reduced though. They're really big and square and stand out both sideways and frontal view. I'm going to be as diligent as possible with consultations and err on the side of conservatism. Honestly, I'm willing to deal with some sagging via nonsurgical treatments afterwards because I've wanted this surgery for over 10 years now and I've already done botox multiple times to reduce the masseter  muscle.

Do you think it's possible if I do all my research very carefully and pick a surgeon that is reputable with a conservative approach, that I could have a good result? I'm getting worried, especially since I am planning to go alone. There is a certain amount of risk one can't avoid, but I'm wondering if the nature of FC surgeries is just fundamentally destined for bad long-term consequences or if it's a matter of a small minority of botched jobs, with the vast majority turning out well?


----------



## iiibbystar

o_0h said:


> Yeah I'm leaning against zygoma now - I just wanted to fix asymmetry and reduce one cheekbone to be the same size as the other. I do have actually *really* prominent cheekbones (I'm ethnically 100% Korean so we're talking big lol, think of those before pics of Korean patients that a lot of these clinics use). I've seen results from people who got cheekbones reduced where they already have really small cheekbones to start with (like Sunnydahye on youtube). But it sounds like the risk might not be worth it after all.
> 
> I really do want to get at least my mandibles reduced though. They're really big and square and stand out both sideways and frontal view. I'm going to be as diligent as possible with consultations and err on the side of conservatism. Honestly, I'm willing to deal with some sagging via nonsurgical treatments afterwards because I've wanted this surgery for over 10 years now and I've already done botox multiple times to reduce the masseter  muscle.
> 
> Do you think it's possible if I do all my research very carefully and pick a surgeon that is reputable with a conservative approach, that I could have a good result? I'm getting worried, especially since I am planning to go alone. There is a certain amount of risk one can't avoid, but I'm wondering if the nature of FC surgeries is just fundamentally destined for bad long-term consequences or if it's a matter of a small minority of botched jobs, with the vast majority turning out well?



Please believe me when I tell you, just avoid ALL FC surgeries. I wish someone had told me this before I went to Korea. Your bone structure upholds your soft tissues, skin and muscles. You need them to be a certain size to hold your face in place and prevent the tissues from drooping faster than they would through aging. There's too many risks...of things the doctors won't even tell you about. Its' such a shady business. I have spoken to many, many girls who regret FC surgeries, especially zygoma reduction. Once you cut the bone, it's gone. Your tissues will scar too and that's going to accelerate aging too because scarred tissues aren't as elastic and won't have the same collagen as before. I'm not anti-PS. I've done FC myself and am suffering the ramifications of it since day 1. My face will never be the same and I have to deal with the consequences on a daily basis. I'm too traumatized to fix things because I could make it worst. There's no going back once you do it. And, if you're trying to be conservative, then it wouldn't make sense to alter your face for a minor change anyways.

Tread carefully...I think all types of other surgeries, such as nose jobs, breast implants...those are manageable if they go wrong. You can redo. But, once the bone is gone from FC , it's gone forever. There's no turning back and there's a 50/50 likelihood you won't like the outcome. So don't take that risk unless you're deformed or ridiculously asymmetric.  Don't make the mistakes I made. It literally ruined my life.


----------



## Valenrina

o_0h said:


> Yeah I'm leaning against zygoma now - I just wanted to fix asymmetry and reduce one cheekbone to be the same size as the other. I do have actually *really* prominent cheekbones (I'm ethnically 100% Korean so we're talking big lol, think of those before pics of Korean patients that a lot of these clinics use). I've seen results from people who got cheekbones reduced where they already have really small cheekbones to start with (like Sunnydahye on youtube). But it sounds like the risk might not be worth it after all.
> 
> I really do want to get at least my mandibles reduced though. They're really big and square and stand out both sideways and frontal view. I'm going to be as diligent as possible with consultations and err on the side of conservatism. Honestly, I'm willing to deal with some sagging via nonsurgical treatments afterwards because I've wanted this surgery for over 10 years now and I've already done botox multiple times to reduce the masseter  muscle.
> 
> Do you think it's possible if I do all my research very carefully and pick a surgeon that is reputable with a conservative approach, that I could have a good result? I'm getting worried, especially since I am planning to go alone. There is a certain amount of risk one can't avoid, but I'm wondering if the nature of FC surgeries is just fundamentally destined for bad long-term consequences or if it's a matter of a small minority of botched jobs, with the vast majority turning out well?



It’s interesting that we have so many people starting new threads sharing about their ‘successful’ FC experiences with so and so Clinic, but none is affirming his/her wonderful surgery result here? Hmm...

I’m 3 years post-op and I considered my surgeries fairly successful. Even under the hands of the most experienced surgeon, bone reduction surgeries carry a lot of risks. My eyes are ok, there‘s not much sagging and I like my new face shape. Even then, I do have one flat area near my jawline where the bone was taken out, and my lower lip and chin remain numb till this day. 

I belong to the category where I don’t need bone reduction surgery but went ahead to get it anyway. So far I’ve not really heard of a 100% successful case. Most need fats graft or thread lifts after FC, or have varying degree of numbness. There are other side effects which the rest have mentioned in this thread. That said, it’s your face, your decision to make. Good luck!


----------



## o_0h

Valenrina said:


> It’s interesting that we have so many people starting new threads sharing about their ‘successful’ FC experiences with so and so Clinic, but none is affirming his/her wonderful surgery result here? Hmm...
> 
> I’m 3 years post-op and I considered my surgeries fairly successful. Even under the hands of the most experienced surgeon, bone reduction surgeries carry a lot of risks. My eyes are ok, there‘s not much sagging and I like my new face shape. Even then, I do have one flat area near my jawline where the bone was taken out, and my lower lip and chin remain numb till this day.
> 
> I belong to the category where I don’t need bone reduction surgery but went ahead to get it anyway. So far I’ve not really heard of a 100% successful case. Most need fats graft or thread lifts after FC, or have varying degree of numbness. There are other side effects which the rest have mentioned in this thread. That said, it’s your face, your decision to make. Good luck!



Thank you, it's really good to hear that despite a few side effects, you're overall happy with the results and find the risk was personally worth it. That's kind of where it's coming down to for me, I'm obviously still going to do my due diligence with consultations: background checking clinics, doctors, etc. but there's still a certain amount of significant risk that I'm willing to accept. 

This isn't something trivial that I'm doing on a whim, I've wanted this surgery since I was around 15 or so (I'm in my mid-twenties now) and it hasn't wavered despite all the growth I've attained in terms of self esteem and confidence. 

I will definitely aim for a conservative approach, maybe even just the mandible reduction (no vline) and definitely not doing cheekbones now at all. 

With the numbness, does it get in the way during your day to day life (like eating or talking)? Also, how numb is it? Is it like 0 sensation in the lower lip and chin (like a local anesthetic almost or a numbing cream) or is it more like slightly dulled ability to feel in that area? 

Thank you!


----------



## yunggrandpa

o_0h said:


> I've seen results from people who got cheekbones reduced where they already have really small cheekbones to start with (like Sunnydahye on youtube). But it sounds like the risk might not be worth it after all.



Sunnydahye (love her lots!) does have noticeable sagging from FC:





Not the best screenshots but when she's moving live in action, it's a lot more clear. She's young but already with this sagging, it's a wild reminder that time will never stops ticking. Aka, the side effects will only get wilder. Please be very careful. I haven't had any FC procedures myself but I've seen way too many negative results. Sometimes it's even positive until years later when the sagging shows up. I mean check this out from just a couple weeks back. From everything I've learned, sagging will 100% occur with FC procedures, it's just the severity and timing of it that is unpredictable.

That being said, I get ya. I'm the type to take some risks too if it would potentially means an amazing result. Just make sure to read up _a lot_ about this topic before you make any big decisions. Best of luck


----------



## Valenrina

o_0h said:


> Thank you, it's really good to hear that despite a few side effects, you're overall happy with the results and find the risk was personally worth it. That's kind of where it's coming down to for me, I'm obviously still going to do my due diligence with consultations: background checking clinics, doctors, etc. but there's still a certain amount of significant risk that I'm willing to accept.
> 
> This isn't something trivial that I'm doing on a whim, I've wanted this surgery since I was around 15 or so (I'm in my mid-twenties now) and it hasn't wavered despite all the growth I've attained in terms of self esteem and confidence.
> 
> I will definitely aim for a conservative approach, maybe even just the mandible reduction (no vline) and definitely not doing cheekbones now at all.
> 
> With the numbness, does it get in the way during your day to day life (like eating or talking)? Also, how numb is it? Is it like 0 sensation in the lower lip and chin (like a local anesthetic almost or a numbing cream) or is it more like slightly dulled ability to feel in that area?
> 
> Thank you!



It feels like having cotton permanently stuffed in your mouth at the chin. There’s a constant ‘stuffed’ pressure, 24/7. I can’t speak as well as I used to, but it’s hardly noticeable, so it’s fine for me. However, I imagine it could be serious for someone whose profession involves a lot of talking e.g. teacher, public speaker, etc. . There’s still sensation in my lower lip and chin, but dulled, sometimes I couldn’t tell when soup has trickled down or rice stuck on my chin. I don’t like scale... it’s too subjective... No problem chewing or swallowing though.

If you google the anatomy of the face, you can see so many facial nerves - big and small, and you’ll appreciate how dangerous jaw reduction/vline is. Not saying everyone will get side effects, but they are very real and very common. I do agree SK PS often downplay the risks.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Sofie foran


----------



## Pakune

Madambutterfly89 said:


> Sofie foran


??


----------



## Throwaway 123

soyamilk said:


> I will PM you the clinic I went to. They were completely unethical and pushed surgeries that I did not need.


Can you pls also DM me the clinic.  Thanks!


----------



## gmcnm19

Valenrina said:


> It’s interesting that we have so many people starting new threads sharing about their ‘successful’ FC experiences with so and so Clinic, but none is affirming his/her wonderful surgery result here? Hmm...



Hmm... I recently shared my successful FC exp too, but I’m only 1 month post op and haven’t seen any negative side effects yet but it’s way too early to come in threads like this to affirm anything. People sharing here are years post op.


----------



## gmcnm19

o_0h said:


> Yeah I'm leaning against zygoma now - I just wanted to fix asymmetry and reduce one cheekbone to be the same size as the other. I do have actually *really* prominent cheekbones (I'm ethnically 100% Korean so we're talking big lol, think of those before pics of Korean patients that a lot of these clinics use). I've seen results from people who got cheekbones reduced where they already have really small cheekbones to start with (like Sunnydahye on youtube). But it sounds like the risk might not be worth it after all.
> 
> I really do want to get at least my mandibles reduced though. They're really big and square and stand out both sideways and frontal view. I'm going to be as diligent as possible with consultations and err on the side of conservatism. Honestly, I'm willing to deal with some sagging via nonsurgical treatments afterwards because I've wanted this surgery for over 10 years now and I've already done botox multiple times to reduce the masseter  muscle.
> 
> Do you think it's possible if I do all my research very carefully and pick a surgeon that is reputable with a conservative approach, that I could have a good result? I'm getting worried, especially since I am planning to go alone. There is a certain amount of risk one can't avoid, but I'm wondering if the nature of FC surgeries is just fundamentally destined for bad long-term consequences or if it's a matter of a small minority of botched jobs, with the vast majority turning out well?



For the last question, I think it’s up to you to decide. I recently did mine despite all the warnings, but because I was very certain about my problem. Almost half or 2/3 of the botched/unhappy cases are of people who didn’t need it/have false expectation about it. I don’t know if I’ll regret in 2-3 years, but for now, looking at my own photos the night pre op, I felt like it was a right choice.
So if you still want to do it, just do your research carefully, understand if you really need, understand the risks, and maybe expect the best but be prepared for the worst . I always think of PS as an improvement for my current face, not a change of face. Some of my friends are disappointed simply because they don’t come out of the surgery looking like someone else they wanted, and I don’t think it’s the right mindset to do plastic surgery.


----------



## tvxqgirl

Thanks for this thread, and everyone for sharing your experiences. I did rhino 5 years back, and at that time I thought I'd never do PS again - but here I am again now looking into FC procedures. 

I'm similar to o_0h in that I have wide cheekbones and a wide jaw. The wide jaw has been helped with botox over the years. At first, I was only researching mandible reductions because I too like my cheekbones. But after sending my pictures for consultation I started to feel like maybe I need a zygoma reduction too. Will try to get the opinion of a local surgeon before I continue researching further. 

And my fingers are crossed for MadameButterfly and for soyamilk!


----------



## tvxqgirl

soyamilk said:


> I will PM you the clinic I went to. They were completely unethical and pushed surgeries that I did not need.


Please PM Me too? Only if you're comfortable sharing of course. I'm in the midst of doing research now.


----------



## missnomer

Zygoma reduction is really a gamble, because it's known for its side effects of skin losing elasticity. Therefore your skin around your eyes probably started to droop down more, because it didn't have anything holding it in its place.... That's why sometimes you have to get reoperation to get rid of side effects and all that which is pretty troublesome :/


----------



## gmcnm19

missnomer said:


> Zygoma reduction is really a gamble, because it's known for its side effects of skin losing elasticity. Therefore your skin around your eyes probably started to droop down more, because it didn't have anything holding it in its place.... That's why sometimes you have to get reoperation to get rid of side effects and all that which is pretty troublesome :/


Hi, did you do zygoma reduction surgery? When do theses effects start to show? I'm 2 months post op now and very prepared for any side effects that may come but I'm not sure when it'll show. Is it around 6m - 1 year?


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Thank you I advised against cheekbone and jaw. You’ll need it as you get older. Trust me. Plus you prob won’t wed a facelift if you have a wider Austin’s and jawline. Learn from my Mistakes and save yourself the suffering. I get so many messages about facial contouring regrets. I wish I had someone warning me when I had this done in 2015. It’s 2020 now and I lost so much time....


----------



## joel white

I think it depends on where your sensory nerves are located. If it's located high enough, your surgeon can reduce bone much. If it's located kinda low, the surgeon cannot reduce much. Your sensory nerves should not be touched.


----------



## 87cupcake35

o_0h said:


> This thread is seriously making me reconsider cheekbone reduction. I have prominent cheekbones but one is super prominent and larger than the other. I only want that one reduced slightly to be the same size as the other, I hope this is doable. Can you guys share the clinics where you had a bad experience with? That way people will know to avoid them. Of course, only if you are comfortable doing so. Thanks for sharing your experiences



Same, my right cheekbone is larger than the left- I  want zygoma reduction on the right cheekbone only so it looks like the left :/


----------



## Loopdigga

This is scary. I'm suppose to get this procedure the...


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

Madambutterfly89 said:


> Thank you I advised against cheekbone and jaw. You’ll need it as you get older. Trust me. Plus you prob won’t wed a facelift if you have a wider Austin’s and jawline. Learn from my Mistakes and save yourself the suffering. I get so many messages about facial contouring regrets. I wish I had someone warning me when I had this done in 2015. It’s 2020 now and I lost so much time....



im not sure if u still post here madambutterfly but who did you go to? 

also how do you feel about cheekbone reduction if its only to reduce width ? there are some clinics now who claim to only reduce width by repositioning instead of cutting out bone to avoid sagging.

wondering how you or any others who are cautious about cheekbone reduction feel about this


----------



## flipgrl

Wow this thread has been so helpful and eye-opening. Here I am thinking I should get FC to improve my face and thinking I will become more beautiful since many have done it, but in reality I really have no clue how I would look like after vline and zygoma reduction. My cheekbones are not protruding too much and my jaw isn’t too square. I would like my face to be a bit smaller, but at the same time I also like my cheekbones. I am used to western beauty though living in the US. This has caused me to look at the real issue which is my mid face area being flat and a bit sunken making it seem wider. Instead of zygoma reduction, I’ll most likely get a front cheek implant. Thanks so much to those who have been brave enough to share their negative experiences to help others


----------



## Lelee123456

Madambutterfly89 said:


> The only thing with bone graft is it’s unpredictable. Bone graft can reasorbed a bit. I consulted with almost all cranialfacial surgeon. DM me and we can chat more.


I'm interested in V shaped


----------



## ppvlm

I'm also considering doing zygoma reduction. I'm already in my late twenties, and I'm worried about the sagging as well.

I heard that Ultherapy and botox lifting (small amounts of botox along the jawline and cheekbones done every 2-3 months) help with the sagging. Has anyone tried it, and does it help?

I'm now reconsidering  ...


----------



## krod2017

Bump


----------



## odisseas-k

Interesting. I got thread lifting in the zygoma area and the result is stunning


----------



## Maple2021

odisseas-k said:


> Interesting. I got thread lifting in the zygoma area and the result is stunning


May I ask where you got thread lifting done? I’m bracing myself for the possibility of sagging since I just had zygoma reduction and v-line surgery. Thank you.


----------



## Mimithepumpkin

soyamilk said:


> I will PM you the clinic I went to. They were completely unethical and pushed surgeries that I did not need.


May I know the clinic and surgeon you went to as well please?


----------



## Transformation2021

l0vem3 said:


> If you're looking to build the bone back out, there's a clinic called H Plastic Surgery (with website called 3D Fit) in South Korea. Dr. Baek Jung Hwan uses his tech to 3D print a model of the part of your skull you wish to augment and then uses bone cement materials or PMMA to make a custom implant that fits exactly onto your bone. You can watch some of his cases on his Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6d8i9WwIkm161ueFyVU2PA/videos
> 
> This is for if you want your bone structure back. From some of the videos, with a pre-surgery CT scan he can mold a custom bone cement implant that will resemble your old bone structure very closely.
> 
> From my research (I'm looking to consult with him in July/August to fix some repercussions from corrective jaw surgery), the soft tissue changes won't be as predictable though. Especially in the cheek bone area. Just because you add the bone back, doesn't mean any sagging will be lifted. It might, but there's no guarantee. Because an implant will push the soft tissue and skin laterally, not upwards.
> 
> Soft tissue changes might have to be dealt with fat grafting or a cheeklift of some sort.


@KCouture


----------



## Transformation2021

l0vem3 said:


> Dr. Baek Jung Hwan also does hydroxyapatite cheekbone implants for patients with non union. The material is supposed to promote bone growth. If you don't want to augment the shape, then I think he can mold one onto your 3D printed cheekbone model without adding much projection at all.
> 
> But because 3D printing is expensive, I assume his procedures would also be expensive.
> 
> I don't have a consultation planned with him just yet, but if you are interested I can help you know more about it when the time comes. It is a bit harder because the clinic has like virtually no international marketing and I don't even think there's a translator there.


@KCouture


----------



## K Couture

Transformation2021 said:


> @KCouture


ooo interesting using hydroxy


----------



## chengyong

soyamilk said:


> I will PM you the clinic I went to. They were completely unethical and pushed surgeries that I did not need.



Hi Soyamilk, I am so sorry that this happened to you. I am currently considering for cheekbone reduction too, do you mind telling the name of the clinic so I could avoid? Thanks for sharing your experiences


----------



## mariahbalenciaga

I am worried about sagging but its not my 1st concern. I understand that for most its the first thing to consider when getting facial contouring. However for me, I am doing it for facial feminization. Its a matter of me living my life without harrassment on a daily basis as a person in transition. I just need my masculine square jaw and cheekbones gone completely. If I sag I will deal with it later.


----------



## Hellothisme

Hi guys I recently have face contouring at dodream in korea, its been 3 weeks i am worried about the sagging


----------



## Lelee123456

I would like to have jaw surgery too. How was your experience? What makes you choose the clinic you went to ?


----------



## Aush101

Transformation2021 said:


> @KCouture


Hello were you able to consult with him? I had facial contour at Braun. My face is uneven. I am looking to restore my jawline and cheekbones. I am trying to do some research on this doctor before I fly out to do a consultation. Have you been able to find any reviews?


----------



## Aush101

Madambutterfly89 said:


> If anyone can recommend a reputable and skilled surgeon for a facelift or fat transfer to the cheeks please let me know. I guess I have to take risks--I know facelift will cause some scarring and possible hair lost so I don't know if an endoscopic midface or cheek lift will work? If anyone has gone through this please shed some insight. Thank you...


Hello, I am going through the same thing. However, too much of my jawline and cheekbones were removed, and are uneven. I would give anything to get my old face back. Have you found a surgeon to help you? In the research phase now to fix/restore my face. I'm looking into H plastic surgery but I have not come across any reviews


----------



## Aush101

soyamilk said:


> Please don’t do it. I regret it everyday  my cheekbones wasn’t even protruding - I had lost weight so my temples and cheeks looked hollow. I made the drastic decision to go under the knife and it was the biggest mistake of my life. I should have just got a fat graft. I now spend all of my time researching how to undo this mess. It’s consumed me. I hope someone can learn from my terrible mistake.


I am in the same boat. I live has been destroyed. I had my surgery at Braun. Were you able to find a doctor?


----------

